# Lovely sunny walk with fabby Cockapoo buddies!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The sun shone, Colin was late  and we got to meet JoJo at last!  We met at Langley Park which was a lovely place for a walk and thankfully today Daisy decided to not roll in a cow pat however I think several of the 'Poos decided to eat some! Anyway...here are some piccies 










Hugging 'poos!










Mum....what is Ted doing to Gizmo????



















Swimming 'poos!










Racing 'poos!




























Sleepy kids.....










and sleepy Cockapoos










Picnic










Millie digging!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great pictures, it looks like you guys had a wonderful meet


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awww so lovely to see these pics


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha naughty Ted! Love the way he and Gizmo are tryin to hide behind the lamppost. Both Weller and Gizmo were very tired boys yesterday and Giz was delivered home extremely dirty but with a little more love in his heart  he he he.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like you had a lovely walk. Windsor is a nightmare for dog walking at the moment as it's so busy so am having to find other places to walk, so may try Langley Park today for a change as it's pretty close by for me and looks lovely for a walk.

Love the pic of Ted and Gizmo!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic photo's! Lovely to see the poos together looks like you all had fun.Well Ted certainly did.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What lovely photos .. Fab to see them all having such fun together!! xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie was shattered when we got home. After a much needed bath and wrapped in a towel she snuggled into me for a long sleep. Each time I tried to move she this little growly moan, it was so sweet. I of course had to just sit and catch up on two hours of TV 

Think I'll try and head there again next weekend, I like doing an extra long walk when I can.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a fab day I had. 

It was so lovely to meet my virtual poo buddies and long last, just need to arrange the next one please. 

Lovely photos Sarah, hold on, I see a JoJo butt photo there ha ha ha. 

Beautiful Cockapoos, wonderful children & then some Crazy Cockapoo owners thrown in for good measure, equals a truly lovely day.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Looks like you had a lovely walk. Windsor is a nightmare for dog walking at the moment as it's so busy so am having to find other places to walk, so may try Langley Park today for a change as it's pretty close by for me and looks lovely for a walk.
> 
> Love the pic of Ted and Gizmo!!!!!!!!
> 
> x


Really nice place Jules, Betty would enjoy it, just makes sure we are all there when you go .. I think I may be coming on a few more walks in the coming months .. it was such a great day  well the company was ok lo, seriously some lovely friends  and some nice ice-cream and yummy doughnuts.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It was fab and thanks for the donuts JoJo, they were just what we needed although I am sure that was why all the dogs liked Henry because he had icing round his chops for the entire walk!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

New rules for any mini meets .. naughty treats if JoJo comes lol .. 

So don't invite me if you are on a D bad word .. shhhh diet!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awwww looks like you all had an amazing time! I hope to join in one day! Love the pics...thanks for sharing.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo come over .. warning though I think these meets could get addictive .. they are really good fun


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha...I am sure they would be...think maybe I should just move...looks like you had great weather too. 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey we have had 2 days of sunshine, yippy, it may only last a few days so we are all making the most of it ..


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Love the photos - you are a lovely group of Cockapoos and owners of course! x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous photos of Poos and their lovely owners - looks like you all had a really great time  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Awwww looks like you all had an amazing time! I hope to join in one day! Love the pics...thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


If you ever do come over, we will all rush out of the woodwork, drop everything and come and join you. Wouldn't it be just lovely 



lady amanda said:


> Haha...I am sure they would be...think maybe I should just move...looks like you had great weather too.
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


Of course we had lovely weather, Colin sacked JoJo as weather girl and I took up the challenge  hence the shorts, I knew we'd have good weather.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Julie lets not mention me being sacked by Colin, I am still sulking about it.

Although you are a fab weather girl and now meet lady.. get the diary out I want another meet to look forward to please. Will bring Honey Bunny with me next time.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a lovely day you all had! - love the photos! Ted & Gizmo - so funny! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Julie lets not mention me being sacked by Colin, I am still sulking about it.
> 
> Although you are a fab weather girl and now meet lady.. get the diary out I want another meet to look forward to please. Will bring Honey Bunny with me next time.


You'll have to take him to Tribunal, you never said which weather you'd offer, it can't always be sunny, as we all know 

Well same venue is the easy bit. Either next weekend, 28th or not until 18th August, if I'm permitted to look in my own diary. I have Christchurch lined up and Olympic Tickets the Saturday after


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Really nice place Jules, Betty would enjoy it, just makes sure we are all there when you go .. I think I may be coming on a few more walks in the coming months .. it was such a great day  well the company was ok lo, seriously some lovely friends  and some nice ice-cream and yummy doughnuts.


Hopefully I'll get to meet you soon then,but i'm not likely to make any walks until September at the earliest as got a busy few weeks so Betty will be with my parents for a couple of weeks too! Would be lovely to meet you and your gorgeous dogs! Betty is currently sparko on my bed after lots of walks and attention this weekend (and she's been in the pub whilst I drank cocktails this evening!!!). X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> You'll have to take him to Tribunal, you never said which weather you'd offer, it can't always be sunny, as we all know
> 
> Well same venue is the easy bit. Either next weekend, 28th or not until 18th August, if I'm permitted to look in my own diary. I have Christchurch lined up and Olympic Tickets the Saturday after


It was a lovely venue .. good for me .. lets get the diaries out and arrange the next one xxx



JulesB said:


> Hopefully I'll get to meet you soon then,but i'm not likely to make any walks until September at the earliest as got a busy few weeks so Betty will be with my parents for a couple of weeks too! Would be lovely to meet you and your gorgeous dogs! Betty is currently sparko on my bed after lots of walks and attention this weekend (and she's been in the pub whilst I drank cocktails this evening!!!). X


Betty Boo is the best pub go'er I know. You must come along to a meet in September. Oh no I think I may be addicted to meets now I have been to one. I am turning into Colin the cockapoo meet addict lol, but he is a nice one to meet and have a giggle with (don't tell him I said that, he may think I like him lol) xxx

Oh no got to go think Fudge is sniffing the skirting ready for a big chew ... grrrrrrrr


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry Julie,you get to keep both jobs as JoJo is rubbish at both...she bought rubbish weather and it took over a year to meet her...these youngsters just don't cut the mustard...but a least she is good at bringing the doughnuts.....see i knew we would find a job for her...Jojo , you are now officially head of refreshments


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Sorry Julie,you get to keep both jobs as JoJo is rubbish at both...she bought rubbish weather and it took over a year to meet her...these youngsters just don't cut the mustard...but a least she is good at bringing the doughnuts.....see i knew we would for a job for her...Jojo , you are now officially head of refreshments


Firstly I love the fact you call me a youngster .. I will just enjoy that moment for a while ... silly old bag that I am  

Yippy I have a job, head of refreshments suits me perfectly. As for being a weather girl, naa it didn't suit me as I would like to be sitting the sunshine right now but have too much to do inside , bet Julie is sitting in the sunshine predicting the weeks weather, she's so good at it. 

As for attending meets, well I thought I might be worth the wait, hence why I held out for so long .. at least you know I am real now    you won't stop me now .... cracking up here  

JoJo Head of Refreshments ... has a ring to it


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Firstly I love the fact you call me a youngster .. I will just enjoy that moment for a while ... silly old bag that I am
> 
> Yippy I have a job, head of refreshments suits me perfectly. As for being a weather girl, naa it didn't suit me as I would like to be sitting the sunshine right now but have too much to do inside , bet Julie is sitting in te snshine predicting teh weeks weather, shes so good at it.
> 
> ...


Lol, how do you think I feel, Colin's compliment to you, calling you a youngster, means, well, you know... that I'm 'old' Thanks Colin  love you too.  Mind, I have to confess, I think he's right, shhhh.

Yup, enjoyed the sunshine today. Two big walks, ending with Millie getting in the stream to cool down. However, can I just say for the record that I do not appreciate Millie finding used Pantyliners  so gross. I thought St Albans was posh 

As 'official' meets organiser, anyone fancy a repeat this weekend. I'm around and will head over to Langley Park again. It suits me rather well for a weekend walk. Varying walk, coffee and donuts if JoJo appears, otherwise cakes from the cafe


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I could be up for that Julie.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Is this for Saturday or Sunday? I have made arrangements for Saturday but they could be swapped if needed. Will the roads be busy because of the Olympics?


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

that looks like you all had the perfect day! Really lovely too see so many poo's running around.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Cocka-poo I can't do this weekend have people visiting but I am up for the other date you mentioned in August. Meet Organiser (aka Julie) I can't remember the date but I am up for it anyway, let me know I am will put in the diary, Langley Park is good for me. I may bring Cookies this time as everyone thought the krispy kreme doughnuts were too naughty (well the kids liked them anyway, oh and I nearly dropped my thanks to Picnic pulling) .. you lot are gorgeous, just eat and be happy


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos, looks like you all had a great time ..... sunshine, cockapoos, lovely owners, donuts, what more could you want!!

Sue x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I could be up for that Julie.





Sezra said:


> Is this for Saturday or Sunday? I have made arrangements for Saturday but they could be swapped if needed. Will the roads be busy because of the Olympics?


I was thinking Saturday, but for not particular reason, so could do Sunday too. Unless Karen can only do Saturday. The roads I think will be fine as its the opposite side of London and not as far down as Heathrow.



JoJo said:


> Oh Cocka-poo I can't do this weekend have people visiting but I am up for the other date you mentioned in August. Meet Organiser (aka Julie) I can't remember the date but I am up for it anyway, let me know I am will put in the diary, Langley Park is good for me. I may bring Cookies this time as everyone thought the krispy kreme doughnuts were too naughty (well the kids liked them anyway, oh and I nearly dropped my thanks to Picnic pulling) .. you lot are gorgeous, just eat and be happy


New thread coming, re August meet.  Cookies good. By the way, I have never eaten a Krispy Kreme Doughnut !


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sat is fine for me Julie.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I am around on Saturday....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No you can't have a mini meet without your Head of Refreshments, you will starve lol .. I will growl at you...

I have the August meet in my diary, I will be there, with some Cookies  Hope to bring Honey Bunny too, see how thing are etc...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's make it Saturday then. I predict a nice sunny day! 
Shame head of refreshments can't make it, better eat a big breakfast instead 
Sarah hope your plans can be changed so you can join us.


----------

